# Umik-1 For 19.99 free shipping.



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

Not sure if this auction is a typo or what. But buy it now price of 19.99 and says multiple units available. 


https://m.ebay.com/itm/miniDSP-UMIK...525513?hash=item44204a7089:g:ACgAAOSwRQlbHdj5


----------



## 06gtmike (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks like someones account got hacked


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

oh damn thats an awesome price!


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Messaged the seller to see if this is for real or if something fishy going on...


----------



## 06gtmike (Sep 30, 2009)

I would say since it’s a direct copy of this listing from the real deer creek audio which is in colorado that it’s not real.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/miniDSP-UMIK...Room-Correct-Omni/222334350764?epid=587246465


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm going to go with "got hacked".


----------



## moparnut (May 30, 2018)

All feedback says more than a year ago.


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

If I didn't already have one ... for 20 bucks I'd try it. Accepts paypal.. nothing to lose


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Party is over, the listing was removed.


----------

